# Prolog abfragen mit Java



## Gast1234321 (15. Jun 2008)

Halloechen,

wie aus der Ueberschrift erkenntlich wuerdet ihr mir helfen koennen, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ich mit Java aus einer Prolog Datei eine Abfrage taetigen kann?

Ueber sofortigen Source oder einfach nur eine Website auf der das steht, wuerde ich mich freuen.

Bis bald und danke!


----------



## Guest (17. Jun 2008)

kann mir da keiner helfen?  kann doch nicht so schwer sein ... ich hab doch auch schon bei google geguckt !!!!


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jun 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir da keiner helfen?  kann doch nicht so schwer sein ... ich hab doch auch schon bei google geguckt !!!!



Und weil bei deiner Suche so viel rauskam, wirst du hier auch von allen mit Lösungen beworfen...


----------



## Jan Burse (9. Apr 2011)

Hallo Gast1234321

Viele Prolog Systeme verfügen über eine Java Schnittstelle. Für Jekejeke Prolog
gibt es einen neuen Bericht darüber wie man diese Schnittstelle einsetzten kann um
verschiedene Typen von Anwendung zu schreiben:

Deployment Methods
(Leider nur Englisch)

Da wird gezeigt wie man eine einfache Datei mit einer Menge von Fakten 
abfragt. Angefangen wird mit einer einfachen Terminal Anwendung und
gegen den Schluss sieht man eine richtige Client Server Anwendung.

(Achtung nur Schulungsbeispiele, nicht gedacht für den wirklichen 
Einsatz, Aspekte wie Sicherheit etc.. fehlen)

Viel Spass

Gruss, Jan




Gast1234321 hat gesagt.:


> Halloechen,
> 
> wie aus der Ueberschrift erkenntlich wuerdet ihr mir helfen koennen, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ich mit Java aus einer Prolog Datei eine Abfrage taetigen kann?
> 
> ...


----------

